
A History of Matlab - pietroppeter
https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.1145/3386331
======
pietroppeter
I used it a lot before Python and R became mainstream, while at University. It
was (still is probably) a great environment. I wonder how much of Python and R
Data ecosystems where inspired by MATLAB. I guess matplotlib owes a lot to
MATLAB plotting. I remember enjoying a lot the overall IDE (cell execution
before Jupyter notebooks) and the learning resources, such as the great Higham
& Higham MATLAB guide.

